# AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

So, AWE's boost gauge showed up today. I took that as a perfect opportunity for a buddy and I to have a few drinks and get that great looking gauge installed. 
AWE's install guide does a great job with pictures and detailed instructions. But, I decided to take some pics throughout the install to clarify a couple of the areas.
Overall, it was a really easy install. If it weren't for the fine beverage and good times, this install would have been quick and clean. As it was, it was about 2-2.5 hours to get everything the way I liked it.
So, here's a pic of WhyteA3 getting ready to rumble. 








The next two pics give a better view of where locate and where to cut the nipple before the firewall. It's really straightforward, but the next two pics give a better idea.
















The next pic is of the new tubing after installing the T-joint (and removing the old 1.5" OEM tubing and one-time-only clamps)








This picture shows how I spliced in the filter as well as connected the wiring so that this great looking gauge has a back light that matches the dash (when the lights are on) and also dims and brightens with the regular dash control.








And so the gauge is installed and everything is looking good. 
















The gauge went in smoothly, with no problems whatsoever. When first firing up the engine, the gauge goes to ~20inhg and stays there. Any blip on the throttle and the needle starts to dance. After driving around and admiring the gauge, I went WOT and the gauge showed peak boost of ~16PSI. This is exactly where Vag-Com logs had showed max boost so I'm going to say that the gauge is working perfectly. 
I'll get more pics tomorrow with lights on - more for my own pleasure than because no one has seen them yet








(ps. 3" TB sound clips coming soon)


----------



## dplxy (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install (WhyteIncognito)*

very ncie, great work =D
but for me i think i will find a good looking gauge pod
i really need that extra air vent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install (dplxy)*

nice work and write up!!!
for NA engine car owners, can the boost gauge be swapped with something else like vacuum?


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install (dplxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dplxy* »_very ncie, great work =D
but for me i think i will find a good looking gauge pod
i really need that extra air vent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


from what I've read about this, the vent still works ie: air flow and shut off and minimum, you just can't angle it, it only blows straight.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install (WhyteIncognito)*

Thanks for the pics/write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is on my list- but you helped move it up!


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install (dplxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dplxy* »_very ncie, great work =D
but for me i think i will find a good looking gauge pod
i really need that extra air vent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








The vent is still totally functional. There are spaces around the gauge that allow air to flow. You can still turn the bezel to stop air or let it pass through. Snaprhead7 was right though - can't angle the flow any more.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice writeup! added to DIY sticky.







*sparx*


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*PICS*

^^Thanks








New pics of the post-install with the lights on. It's looks even better actually sitting there - matches the dash perfectly.


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: PICS (WhyteIncognito)*

Am I the only ricy one who mounted the gauge on the left center vent


----------



## ewongkaizen (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: PICS (Mud_Shui_Ah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mud_Shui_Ah* »_Am I the only ricy one who mounted the gauge on the left center vent









Nope - I plan to mount mine there too.
Because I need the left window vent to defrost the window in the winter...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: PICS (Mud_Shui_Ah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mud_Shui_Ah* »_Am I the only ricy one who mounted the gauge on the left center vent









Can you post a night pic of your A3's 'cockpit', so we can see how the guage looks in the center?


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: PICS (Mud_Shui_Ah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mud_Shui_Ah* »_Am I the only ricy one who mounted the gauge on the left center vent










Please post pics, I just assumed it would be a major hassle to 
put the guage in the center, I think it would work best there, 
how was the install compared to the left side?


----------



## dplxy (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install (WhyteIncognito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhyteIncognito* »_
Thanks








The vent is still totally functional. There are spaces around the gauge that allow air to flow. You can still turn the bezel to stop air or let it pass through. Snaprhead7 was right though - can't angle the flow any more.

ohh i see =D
and i just found this yestoday








now they only making it for audi TT and the new GTi, i email them abt the A3s, waiting for the realy now =D


----------



## quadric (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install (WhyteA3)*

Does it matter which way the inline filter goes?
Ignore that I see the arrow










_Modified by quadric at 4:31 PM 4/20/2007_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install (dplxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dplxy* »_ohh i see =D
and i just found this yestoday








now they only making it for audi TT and the new GTi, i email them abt the A3s, waiting for the realy now =D

link plz


----------



## quadric (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: AWE Boost Gauge - few extra pics from tonight's install (tpliquid)*

http://www.thettshop.com/osir....01536


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: PICS (Mud_Shui_Ah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mud_Shui_Ah* »_Am I the only ricy one who mounted the gauge on the left center vent









I did that on mine too!


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

as did I


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kevin911)*

Can someone post a video clip of the gauge in action?


----------



## 09a3apr (Mar 23, 2011)

*Helllllpppppp lol*

hey man wats up... k i have an 09 a3 and i have beeeeen dying to hook up my boost guage i just dont know where to t offf... could you take a good pic of where to t off??? cause i have been trying for months and no shops around me in toronto canada know alot on audi's... plsss can u help me out


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

09a3apr said:


> hey man wats up... k i have an 09 a3 and i have beeeeen dying to hook up my boost guage i just dont know where to t offf... could you take a good pic of where to t off??? cause i have been trying for months and no shops around me in toronto canada know alot on audi's... plsss can u help me out


 make a new thread. 

you have differnt engine than what this fool posted.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

09a3apr said:


> hey man wats up... K i have an 09 a3 and i have beeeeen dying to hook up my boost guage i just dont know where to t offf... Could you take a good pic of where to t off??? Cause i have been trying for months and no shops around me in toronto canada know alot on audi's... Plsss can u help me out


 are you tp?


----------



## 09a3apr (Mar 23, 2011)

i have a TFSI .. 6spd Stronic...


----------



## ggeo25 (Mar 5, 2018)

*harness connection*

Can you please help me with the connection of cables in the harness of lights.Can you tell me about the colour of the cables?I have to connect a gas gauge in my audi a3 8pa and the power harness has 4 different colour cables,one for the ignition switch,one for 12v,one for ground and one for dimmer.Thanks a lot


----------



## cipydeheq (Feb 25, 2020)

In order to maintain your vehicles you have to pay attention on different things that will be useful. Therefore I am using big assignments australia that is the perfect source of collecting more options.


----------

